# como automatizar las persianas?



## ilizum (Mar 3, 2008)

hola, muy buenas tardes tengo que hacer un proyecto de  investigacion y se me ocurrio hacer unas persianas automatizadas, el proyecto debe de ser innovador, que sea interesante, y sobre todo que tenga algun uso importante, talvez las persianas no sean muy innovadoras y tampoco la octava maravilla pero pues es una idea, me gustaria que me orientaran y me dieran sus puntos de vista yo actualmente estudio ing. mecatronica, se que es una ingenieria moderna y que contiene muchas ramas de las cuales uno debe de saber pero pues en eso estoy aprendiendo un poco de cada ellas, un requicito que tambien debe de llevar el proyecto es de que tenga algo de automatizacion, diseño o programacion. 

Espero sus comentarios, apoyos y de antemano muchisimas gracias. 

Tambien si tienes ideas o alguna pagina de internet acerca de proyectos de investigacion orientados a mecatronica, automatizacion, neumatica, hidraulica, plcs me gustaeria que me ayudaran por favor.




1) Tema del proyecto: Persianas Automatizadas

2) Descripción del proyecto: Quiero hacer las persianas de una  forma automatizadas, pero no se como hacerle? tengo varias ideas como utilizar motores, me gustaria que las persianas cuando saliera el sol se cerraran y al ocultarse el sol se abrieran que pudiera ser de forma manual como automatica, he estado chcando y existen unos relojes inteligentes que se programan pero no se como utilizarlos, talvez mi idea aun este toda revuelta pero lo que quiero es aterrizar bien el tema y pues darle la pauta a seguir es por eso que les escribo ustedes que son personas con mas amplio conocimiento y que tienen mas experiencia y sobre todo mas ideas

3) Que busca demostrar el proyecto: En mi universidad me piden que lo haga de forma fisica que mas me gustaria que yo misma pudiera hacer ese sistema de automatizacion pero me conformaria con la teoria plasmandola en hojas

4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: Amateur y mas o  menos aficionada si me gusta la electronica pero necesito meterme mas en el campo ya que es muy amplio y lo que no encuentre lo puedo investigar 

5) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: Visual Basic , C++ básico y visual basic. net tambien conozco un poco de plcs, neumatica, hidraulica, y de diseño un poco de inventor y ANSIS   

6) Nivel académico: Universitaria.

me gustaria que me apoyaran y pudieran enviarme toda la información y conocimientos posibles, de antemano muchisimas gracias.


----------



## arm90 (Mar 4, 2008)

Puedes automatizarlo de diferentes maneras:
 1.- Como tú has dicho antes mediante un "despertador" o mediante un "reloj" que programas la hora y se abre automáticamente.
 2.- Puedes poner un sensor fotovoltaico que mida el nivel de luz y así despertar cuando hay luz, para que el despertar sea más agradable.
 3.- Si no puedes poner un sensor fotovoltaico dentro de casa y  que se abra dependiendo del nivel de luz que te gusta (Bill Gates tiene algo parecido en su casa y cuando vienen invitados pone todo a su gusto automáticamente).

Haber si te sale bien el proyecto


----------



## yeyo (Mar 10, 2008)

Hola ilizum!, soy nuevo aqui y no se de electronica tanto como pueden saber muchos del foro.
Mi idea es que coloques en el exterior una fotocelula que es un sensor o transductor que basicamente convierte la luz en energia electrica (parecido a lo de arm90). 
Otra forma seria colocando un LDR, que no es mas que un sensor de luz como los de las camaras digitales para saber cuando disparar el flash, y para utilizar algo de programacion los podrias conectar directamente a un pic y del pic al motor. El firmware del pic deberia controlar todo lo que rodea al sistema, (finales de carrera de la persiana, PWM del motor que accione la persiana, horarios que este activado el sistema, etc.).
A grandes razgos es lo que se me ocurre, igualmente seguire de cerca el proyecto para ir aportando datos que te sean utiles.
Continua preguntando que acá seguro que algun genio te lo resuelve en pocas palabras.


saludos!


----------



## Romyggar (Abr 19, 2008)

Tu proyecto me há cautivado, la verdad soy nuevo en este foro y pues me la paso leyendo los posts que hay, ya que tengo un montón de proyectos que deseo hacer.

acerca de tu "persiana-bot" las rspuestas anteriores son las mas acertdas pero noe s necesario usar un microcontrolador, (eso pienso), creo que con un par de compuertas logicas, unos cuantos Flip Flops ("Memoria volatil"), y una fotocelda corregida con un AmpOp (amplificador operacional) es sufciente para el contol electonico, la parte mecanica necesitaria 2 motores: 1 para recojer o extender las persianas, y el otro para cambiar el ángulo de éstas.

decidí escribir en este post pero no tengo un plano o dibujo esquemático listo, asi que en otra ocasion lo publico.

eso es todo por hoy. CyproCaticon.2008


----------



## pepechip (Abr 20, 2008)

Hola
otra forma de actuar seria utilizando una celula fotoelectrica en el exterior, y otra celula en el interior. 
Tu le programas la cantidad de luz que quieres en el interior, y tu circuito automaticamente te sube o baja la persiana para adaptarse a esa luminosidad. 

Cuando la intensidad luminosa en el exterior no alcance a la que tu has programado puedes hacer que el circuito te actue sobre una bombilla.


----------



## alexgarcia55 (Jul 31, 2008)

hola buenas soy una persona que me dedico a este tema y tengo una empresa, pues bien eso es muy facil, lo primero hay varios tipos de motores electricos para persianas.
motores para inversor interruptor o pulsador.( clasicos)
motores mando radio.
dentro de todos estos se le pueden acoplar varios sistemas de activacion.
bien manuales o a traves de programadores bien horarios o solares.
luego dentro de los motores mando radio, con los que yo trabajo, los hay mecanicos y electronicos, los mecanicos se le programan los finales de carrera de forma manual (hasta donde sube yhasta donde baja la persianas).
los electronicos se hace todo desde un mando a distancia, a los cuales de le pueden acoplar lo de solar o viento o horario mediente centralitas.
estos tambien acoplan una parada intermedia o una detensión por obstaculo (pudiendo programar la sensibilidad). 
tambien se pueden automatizar las persianas, y subirlas y bajarlas con el movil.
buuuuuufffff infinistas posibilidades. hasta otra espero no ser muy espeso


----------



## robert3112 (Nov 25, 2009)

alexgarcia soy estudiante de ing mecatronica, y me gustaria que compartiaras con nosotros el circuito de algun trabajo tuyo, no seria mucho pedir para un joven estudiandte??  saludos desde peru


----------

